# Trial in Wien\Österreich



## ravyGER (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Mal wieder starte ich den Versuch Trialer in Österreich zu finden und besonderes in Wien, da ich nciht glaube das es in ganz Österreich nur 4-5 aktive Trialer geben soll. Also wer das heir liest und aus irgendner Ecke des schönen Österreichs kommt soll sich doch bitte mal melden.


mfg Brüggi


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Februar 2010)

gibt ja eh mehr als 4-5 

meld dich halt mal auf skype unter raimund-aut, ich kann dir auch kontakte von wiener trialern geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ungartrial (10. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe im sommer in Ruhpolding arbaiten.Ich schreibe nur hier,weil das ist in Grenze und die gröser Stadt in der Nahe ist Salzburg.
Gibt es dort trial fahrern? oder in die Nahe


----------



## Dr.Sunbelt (13. Februar 2010)

hi! ich bin simon, 18, wohnhaft in wien.
vor drei jahren habe ich das trialn für mich entdeckt, hab dann jedoch immer weniger zeit gehabt und der typ, mit dem ich sonst immer trialn war könnte dann aus gesundheitlichen gründen nichtmehr fahren, woraufhin auch ich aufgehört hab.

möchte jetzt wieder in den sport einsteigen und suche leute aus wien, die lust hätten, hin und wieder trialn zu gehen!
also: wer lust hat -> einfach anschreiben

schöne grüße,
simon


----------



## berko (14. Februar 2010)

hi!

bin 27 und komme auch aus wien. ich starte gerade erst mit dem trialen. suche auch noch ein günstiges einsteigerbike für urban/stree/trial. auch gerne gebraucht. falls ihr irgendwas wisst neu/gebraucht, bitte sofort bescheid geben. danke!

zZ gurke ich mit einem alten mtb ohne sitz herum; ok, das klingt als ob ich das wirklich schon öfters gemacht habe; ganz ehrlich, ich mach das jetzt ca seit ner woche und bin jetzt auf vlt 4 stunden gekommen; 

ich würde gerne mal trialer treffen, nur könnt ihr halt von mir keine "battles" erwarten.

würd mich über nen kontakt freuen.

lg

berko


----------



## ravyGER (15. Februar 2010)

alle reinspaziert is noch genug platz in der wiener trialfamilie


----------



## .Biketrialer (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin 16 und wohne auch in Wien. Fahre seit ca. 1 jahr trial. Und suche auch Leute zum trialen!!
Würde mich über Kontakte freuen!!
Mfg Max


----------



## smoab (16. Februar 2010)

also wenns wettertechnisch passt, kann man sich ja mal auf der insel treffen. einfach ne pm schicken!


----------



## Monty98 (16. Februar 2010)

hier melden sich ja ein paar!

Ihr werdet wohl nicht drum herum kommen, mal nach Graz zu schaun 

hier, wir, in bewegten Bilder:

in Wien
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4095549"]Vienna 04/09 on Vimeo[/ame]

der Rest:
http://www.vimeo.com/user608275/videos


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Februar 2010)

Basteln wir mal eine Facebookgruppe "Trialen in Wien" dann fällt es leichter Sachen zu koordinieren. Das is dann auch für uns Grazer fein, wenn wir mal nach Wien kommen wollen...


----------



## ravyGER (16. Februar 2010)

na immer zu doch , das wird ne schicke sache.

bin aber auch voll fasziniert was jetz hier abgeht is wie gesagt schon versuch 3 oder 4 von mir . sonst kahm immer nur ein post oder sonst gar keiner ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravyGER (16. Februar 2010)

facebook gruppe : Trial in Wien ist da, zwar erst mal nur grob aber sie ist da


----------



## smoab (17. Februar 2010)

ravyGER schrieb:


> facebook gruppe : Trial in Wien ist da, zwar erst mal nur grob aber sie ist da


 
ist ja schon mal ein anfang. mal schauen ob sich noch mehr leut dorthin verirren^^


----------



## ehochipi (18. Februar 2010)

na schau dir was an was da ufeinmal los is.....
das heißt wir wiener organisieren sich einmal und dann fahr ma nach graz oder ihr zu uns

warat des wos?


----------



## ravyGER (18. Februar 2010)

jaja bernd so isses. da müssen erst die deutschen kommen damit mal was passiert hier ^^


----------



## Dr.Sunbelt (18. Februar 2010)

na sehr cool dann werde ich mal auf facebook schaun und mich anmelden (auch wenn ichs nicht gern mach xD , aber das ist es mir wert...) bis hoffentlich bald in wien und graz!


...und schon beigetreten


----------



## ehochipi (19. Februar 2010)

ravyGER schrieb:


> jaja bernd so isses. da müssen erst die deutschen kommen damit mal was passiert hier ^^


 
  ja da hast recht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richmotion (19. März 2010)

Bin ich zu blöd zum Suchen, oder ist die Gruppe wieder weg aus Facebook?

Erstmal hallo an alle Trialer!

Ich bin Richard, wohne in der Nähe von St. Pölten und bin seit 2 Monaten Besitzer eines Monty 221 Pr, Bj. 2007 oder 2008. Mittlerweile schaffe ich ein paar rear-wheel-hops, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich noch soviel lernen kann mit 37. 

Im Regierungsviertel St. Pölten gäbe es ein paar gute Spots, wenn man es ausnutzen könnte.  Vielleicht verirrt sich ja mal jemand dorthin? Ich wär dabei, zum Mitmachen, aber vor allem zum Zuschauen und Lernen!  

lg Richard


----------



## ravyGER (20. März 2010)

servus richard, die gruppe is nicht weg in dem sinne sondern heist jetzt ein wenig anderes: Biketrial in Wien 

Sehen uns da wieder  

mfg Brüggi


----------



## ehochipi (23. Mai 2010)

hallo leute... ich bin morgen früh/vormittag auf der donauinsel bei der reichsbrücke biken.... vielleicht sieht man sich

lg
bernd


----------



## berko (1. Juli 2010)

hi!

da ich nun auch ein 20er trial bike habe, würde ich gerne mal andere trialer in "echt" sehen.

wenn wer mal bock hat mit nem anfänger bißchen trialen zu gehen, schreibt wann und wo ihr seid.


bis bälde


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. Juli 2010)

An die österreichischen Trialer: Dieses Wochenende findet am Bahnhof Birkfeld in der Steiermark (in der Nähe von Weiz) eine Fahrradtrial-Veranstaltung statt. Am Samstag um 14 Uhr gibt es ein Training mit Anleitung für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene (kostenlos) und am Sonntag einen Wettkampf mit freier Spurwahl. Da ist wirklich für jeden etwas dabei, auch für blutige Anfänger. Am Sonntag geht die Veranstaltung um 10 uhr los und um 11 Uhr ist dann Start. 

Näheres hier:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=128043313900293

150 Paletten, Schrottauto, Balkenzeugs, Betonröhren und vieles mehr sind schon vor Ort.


----------



## ravyGER (1. Juli 2010)

ich will die anfängerspur !!!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2010)

servus ihr Österreicher.

ist hier jemand aus dem Raum Innsbruck am start?

Oder weiß jemand ob in innsbruck trialtechnisch was geht?

Ich überlege nach Innsbruck zuziehen zum studieren...


----------



## ehochipi (1. Juli 2010)

woher bist du?`aus wien?
ich werde sa und/oder so fahren gehen - vermutlich auf der donauinsel....


----------



## ehochipi (1. Juli 2010)

berko schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> da ich nun auch ein 20er trial bike habe, würde ich gerne mal andere trialer in "echt" sehen.
> 
> ...


2. versuch - sonst kennt si kana mehr aus 
bist aus wien? i geh am sa und/oder so auf die donauinsel


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2010)

ich wollte grade schon antworten dann hab ich den 2 post ne gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berko (2. Juli 2010)

ehochipi schrieb:


> 2. versuch - sonst kennt si kana mehr aus
> bist aus wien? i geh am sa und/oder so auf die donauinsel




hehe!


wann wärst du denn sam auf der insel?? und vorallem wo genau??

weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich morgen tatsächlich zeit habe.

lg


----------



## ehochipi (2. Juli 2010)

berko schrieb:


> hehe!
> 
> 
> wann wärst du denn sam auf der insel?? und vorallem wo genau??
> ...


so wies aussieht. werd ich erst am sonntag fahren gehen.
also ich werde am sonntag so ca zwischen 10 und 11 bei der reichsbrücke sein - entweder bei kaisermühlen (also bei dem skate- und radverleiher) oder direkt auf der insel unter der brücke


----------



## ehochipi (1. September 2010)

wie siehts aus mit den trialfahrern in wien....?

kriegen wir da jetzt vielleicht mal eine kleine runde zusammen - oder interessiert das keinen......oder hat jeder eine kleine runde nur ich nicht


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. September 2010)

Trial in Linz\Österreich

Ich werde mich vorraussichtlich mitte Oktober und mitte November für jeweils ~ 7 Tage in Linz aufhalten. Ich komme mit dem Auto und hab mein Rad dabei. 

Wäre fein zu hören, wenn es in Linz Trialer gibt und ein Kontakt zustande käme. 
Also: Solltet ihr aus Linz kommen bzw. jemanden dort kennen der fährt oder solltet ihr wissen wo man in Linz und Umgebung unbedingt fahren sollte wäre eine PM nett ...

grüße,
Björn


----------



## LauraPalmer (2. September 2010)

3 aktive Fahrer: Dominik Raab, Klaus Haunschmidt, Thomas Öhler - wennst bis dahin keinen Kontakt aufnehmen konntest, schreib mir eine PM, dann geb ich Dir die Nummern... dort gibts übrigens auch eine ganz schicke Halle...


----------



## gkms (19. März 2011)

Hallo,

was tut sich in Wien. Bitte melden!

lg


----------



## gkms (19. März 2011)

Übrigens, habe mir gerade ein neues Bike gekauft und könnte mein altes zum Ausprobieren zur Verfügung stellen.

lg


----------



## Thinx (24. September 2011)

Hab es nun endlich geschafft mir ein Trial Bike zu kaufen! Bin in Wien lebender Piefke und würde mich über Kontakte hier freuen! 

lg Alex


----------



## gkms (24. September 2011)

Hallo Alex,

es gibt eine recht aktive Facebookgruppe wo du erfährst wann wer wo in Wien trailiert (wo ist praktisch eh immer vor der U1 Station Donauinsel auf der Festlandseite.
Wenn du mir deinen Facebook name sagst adde ich dich
https://www.facebook.com/groups/168236729882837/
lg Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thinx (24. September 2011)

hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## stonebreaker (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich komme am 28-31.10 nach Wien und habe mein Bike dabei. Hat jemand Lust mich ein bischen rumzuführen oder fährt da schon irgendwer irgendwo?

Hab mich auch bei eurer Facebookgruppe gemeldet darf aber noch nicht rein.

Gruß  Alex


----------

